# 1st meeting of the Pensacola kayak anglers



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

After all the responses over the last few days I want to get everyone together asap so I'm thinking maybe Saturday July 30th around 1 p.m. At shoreline park just a initial get together to discuss ideas and where we want to go with this. If you will be able to come either pm me or just drop a line I look foward to meeting everyone!

Thanks chase


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

This is Ted from GCKFA. I'd like to come and discuss with you how you guys can take advantage of what the GCKFA has built and make it better and push it into the future.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds great Ted if you are able to place it on the site and let's get as many people we can to attend and talk over everything. 

Chase


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Red. There is a redfish tourney on saturday in Ft Walton. Don't know if you or your buds will be fishing it or not but if moving club discussion meeting to Sunday will attract more people I'm game. Let me know what you want to do. 
Ted

ps if this complicates things just stick with Sat and I'll pass on the tourney.

Pps. If it helps attract yakkers I'll offer to bring food compliments of GCKFA. 

Ted


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

i will be there any day you guys decide!


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

That's my problem I have to work almost every Saturday. Oh well just post what transpires please would love more information! Thanks in advance.

Chad


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well Ted I forgot all about that tournament sorry about that sunday it is thanks for reminding me Sunday shoreline park 1 pm and Ted if you could help with food that would be great! Brandon if you know anyone that has a grill webcould make burgers and dogs if that good with everyone or like I said earlier I'm sure we all have tons of fish we don't ever get around to eating!

Chase


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

Gotta work...ditto on Flatspro's post.

Pete


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I can and will be there Sunday it's just I do not take off Saturday's unless it's a tournament.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well u know we switched it to Sunday at 1 because of the tournament Saturday in ft Walton I will post everything that happens at the meeting requardless! Thanks 

Chase


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds good Chad can't wait!

Chase


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

1pm is too early for me, im working till 5ish but im gonna fish that night as long as the weather is good.


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

i will be there chase


----------



## pchedeen (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll have worked Saturday night but hope to be there to meet everyone.

Pete


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

I will be there at 1 on Sunday.

Be aware that the gazebo may be rented out but we can always meet on the grass somewhere.

I will bring stuff for a fish fry. I have some filets but if someone wants to empty their freezer please contribute. GCKFA will supply oil, french fries, condiments and paper products.

BYOB

See you there.

Ted


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

I'll be there!!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Sounds good guys fo shiz there will be plenty of meeting from now on so no worries! Everybody bring your extra fish! Looks like it's gonna be a good turnout so can't wait! See everybody then!

Chase


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

By the way guys bring your yaks to show off!

Chase


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks guys for moving it to Sunday! We are really trying hard to get this redfish kayak trail off the ground.The offshore fishing is gonna suck anyway tomorrow, so why not come to Ft Walton Beach and fish the tournament. It's cheap, fun and there are plaques & prizes for 1rst 2nd & 3rd place!
www.theredfishclub.com


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet I look forward to seeing everyone and putting faces with screen names!!

Chad


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

No kidding! Gonna be great!

Chase


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

One question where is shorline park.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Gulf breeze the red-light right past the highschool take that right and stay to the left until you see a sign that says shoreline on the right it's about a mile down that road can't miss it. If you need further directions you can call me 251-363-8233

Chase


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Hopefully some of the discussion on GCKFA forum will be addressed at this meeting on Sunday.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

This will be a open meeting if anyone has something to talk about everyone is more than welcome to talk. This will be first of hopefully many meeting to come to discuss anything and everything!

Chase


----------



## Team Hobie (Oct 9, 2007)

http://mapq.st/nOK4hc





 
Red may have had a turn wrong. If you are going west on Shoreline entrance to the water, ramp and meeting place are on your left. Look for the gate.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hey Ted do you want to get the guys who are a main part of the gckfa and meet alittle early and talk about our points of discussion and set up?

Chase


----------



## chasintail2010 (Feb 28, 2011)

chase you need any help settin it up??


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Possibly man if you want to show up alittle early that would be fine I'm sure we could use the help! Thanks buddy

Chase


----------



## cltucker11 (Jul 20, 2010)

*Participation*

I'm not here year round. Would this be an issue or item for participation.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

This will hopefully be a once a month occuance so if you can't make this one that okay no big deal because I will post everything that is talked about to inform the people who couldent make it.

Chase


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks Chase


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

No problem Pete look foward to getting involved with h.o.w. Program soon! Let me know where to get started please sir.

Chase


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys don't forget meeting tomorrow at 1pm shoreline park come get some fish and let's talk! Hope to see everyone there!

Chase


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Can't wait!


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope to see everyone there

Castro


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

I'll be there!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Blackjeep and myself will be there:thumbup:


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

howd it all go? wanted to come but visited a friend in the hospital.


----------

